# Clavier et Trackpad HS, solution(s) ?



## FrSkurra (9 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je viens sur ce forum car un ami m'a gentiment offert son ancien MacBook Pro 13" Unibody Last 2011 avec Wifi HS, Trackpad et Clavier aussi HS.
Le MAC en lui même fonctionne nickel, réinstallation de Mountain Lion en Ethernet, accès à Internet, bref.
Il a renversé du Coca dessus il y a un an, il l'a ouvert, a essuyé comme il pouvait mais vous vous en doutez puisque j'écris ici, le clavier et le trackpad ne fonctionnent pas. (Le wifi nécessitait un bon nettoyage).
J'ai vu la manip à faire pour changer le clavier et étant donné la complexité de la chose j'aimerais votre avis sur la possibilité que cela fonctionne comme pour le wifi, en vérité je cherche une nappe ou une connectique surtout pour tenter de la nettoyer avant de tout démonter. Le retroéclairage marche mais que pour certaines lettres (ERTYFGHVB) au centre du clavier et certains touches fonctionnent moyennement (les 123 au dessus d'AZERTY).

Qu'en pensez-vous, et le cas échéant si je dois le remplacer, cela vaut-il le coup de tenter ?

Merci bien à vous à l'avance, Jérémy.


----------



## Xman (9 Décembre 2013)

Salut et bienvenue sur MacGé 

Pas bon le liquide sur un clavier...

En 1 je commencerai par nettoyer les connectiques du clavier et et du rétro-éclairage sur la carte mère.
Si pas de changement, oui il faut remplacer le clavier.
Concernant le trackpad idem

Mais ça vaut le coup .... 
Clavier : env 60  sur eBay


----------



## FrSkurra (9 Décembre 2013)

Avec ce que je vous ai dit, vous n'envisagez pas un soucis de carte mère ? Je m'y connais pas trop en mac, c'est mon tout premier et il est déficient pour commencer ^^.

Je vais aller chercher où acheter ces satanés tournevis tri-wing et en étoile, j'imagine le SAV d'Apple --'.

EDIT : Y-a-t'il le tri-wing là dedans ? 

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/26...ontage-tournevis-pour-mac-iphone-et-ipad.html


----------



## Xman (10 Décembre 2013)

FrSkurra a dit:


> EDIT : Y-a-t'il le tri-wing là dedans ?
> 
> Novodio Kit de démontage & tournevis pour Mac, iPhone et iPad - Outils - Novodio - MacWay



Oui ... tri lobes

Sinon il y a ça

Si le MacBook fonctionne avec un clavier externe, la carte est ok !
Comme je te l'ai dit précédemment le soucis vient soit des connectiques du clavier et du trackpad sur la CM, ou plus certainement du clavier lui même qui à grillé suite au liquide.

Les 3 connectiques dz G à Droite : Trackpad, Clavier, Rétro-éclairage

Image ici


----------



## FrSkurra (10 Décembre 2013)

Je n'arrive pas à retirer les deux nappes Clavier+RetroEclairage. Je tire bien dans le sens de la CM en ayant relevé le petit volet comme sur iPhone mais pas trop envie de forcer ...

EDIT : Réussi à retirer le trackpad, j'ai acheté une petite boite de Torx à 15&#8364; et prit un tout tout petit plat pour les Tri-Wing, j'attends Noël pour m'acheter le reste. Pense tu qu'une fois le Trackpad en main je peux encore l'ouvrir ? Retirer le support métalique pour nettoyer plus en profondeur ?
Si pas de réponse d'ici là j'aurais démonter le Clavier et je réediterai pour demander de plus amples informations.
Si vous avez des infos sur comment nettoyer tout ça, j'ai juste de l'eau oxygénée et des cotons tiges . (Clavier et/ou Trackpad). Merci d'avance.

EDIT2 : Celui là est-il compatible avec mon MacBook ? J'ai un fin 2011 mais il semble il y avoir plusieurs variantes du fin 2011, je débute tout juste le monde du MacBook :
http://www.macmaniack.com/fr/pieces...hpad-pour-macbook-pro-13-15-17-821-0831a.html

EDIT3 : J'ai réussi à retirer la nappe du clavier, du coca l'avait complètement coller --'. Je continue le démontage en attendant des infos sur le nettoyage de tout ce merdier


----------



## FrSkurra (10 Décembre 2013)

J'ai tout nettoyé, je suis allé jusqu'à démonter les très nombreuses vis et rien de nous au remontage. Merci pour tout, me reste plus qu'à acheter le clavier et le trackpad.


----------

